# custom whaler 13



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

about a year ago i had another whaler 13. the year of that one was 1978. got it for $500 just the hull and trailer. i  made it center console with a 2005 yami 25hp 2 stroke with about 40 hours. it had a lowrance hds5 with the navionics card platinum.  with me alone i did about 27 mph. the livewell had about 4 dozen of shirmp and 1 dozen of finger mullet. i hope to do over 35 mph with my new baby. i converted the motor from tiller to string.


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

well i took of the floor cuz it had a lot of soft spots.then i removed all the gelcoat because it was full of spyder cracks.





















it was no fun..... but i want it done right














after all the work i reglassed it. then new gelcoat,and primer. ready for paint.


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

i started working on the center console/livewell.


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

i took a break from working on my baby so i went fishing around my house and i got this..














;D for the snook i was using a D.O.A bait buster 4'' and for the grouper i used a D.O.A shrimp ;D


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Great work homie


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Sweet Rig. How did you decide on the 40 Merc?


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

on the way back home i saw this beautiful machine


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks.. i love speed.... its always better to have more then needing more...


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

i will have more pics later on today...od the fuel tank,deck,floor,storage compartments,and deck lids :-?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey thats my contender!
Not lol

Nice boat! Keep the fish pics comin!


----------



## Rosco (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice work. Looking forward to seeing more pics. Oh, Nice snook!


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks guys....well this pic is the deck before i cut out the deck lids. i want a nice flush clean look,and all the holes  from  the center console were covered.  oh..by the way the fuel tank is 17 gallon


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

cutting out the deck lids.. you can also see the rod holders on the side. and yes the floor is done..


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

well i was looking through my camera and i found old pics when i first got my first whaler. sorry about that guys am not good with computers.http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag105/bostonwhaler3/P4250160_zps16ae7ad4.jpg[/IMG]]










































i miss it.it was a good ride. :-/ owell move on to better and bigger things. well back to my baby


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

well this is the front lid cut out








the back







the inside of the back one gelcoat is done














and the flush look i was telling you guys about


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

as u see in this pic the rods will be put away...







the console with the new holes for the gauges and i relocate the kill switch and the ignition key. from the side mount





















today am cutting out the other hole for the RPM gauge. i need to order the temp gauge. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## habanalure (Feb 6, 2012)

Beatiful job! alot of hard work to. I like the way you are doing the lids on your storage area. I would like to see more of that as I am contenplating doing the same on a Gheenoe.
Great Job!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Great project!!!!!!!! Cant wait to see final product.


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Outstanding work, and exactly how I thought the 13 could be laid out to make it a great fishing platform...

That is gonna be a STRONG boat, what with the reg'lar Whaler 13 build being stiffened and strengthened by your decks and compartments.

Nice stripah, too!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Thats alotta work but its coming out great, thats gonna be a fun boat!


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Very cool- Always like to see a classic Whaler they don't build them like they used to!


----------

